# Grab ‘em or leave ‘em?



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Swinging through my dump. Rest In Peace, or diamonds in the rough??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rwh963 said:


> Swinging through my dump. Rest In Peace, or diamonds in the rough??


you'll learn......


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The old Snapper blowers are well built machines, plus it has a 8HP on it, which could be a runner even if the machine is clapped out. If the chute is not in the bin, an older Ariens chute should fit it. The Tec engine is already painted white, which could be a candidate to install on an older Ariens if you are going for original look.

Hard to tell the condition of the Toro from the photo, but it is a light duty model. If you are grabbing only one, I would get the Snapper.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> The old Snapper blowers are well built machines, plus it has a 8HP on it, which could be a runner even if the machine is clapped out. If the chute is not in the bin, an older Ariens chute should fit it. The Tec engine is already painted white, which could be a candidate to install on an older Ariens if you are going for original look.
> 
> Hard to tell the condition of the Toro from the photo, but it is a light duty model. If you are grabbing only one, I would get the Snapper.


thanks for a useful reply!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am currently putting a newer B&S snow engine I had kicking around on a Snapper 824 ..... I pulled the 8HP Tecumseh off for now and shelved it.

I find those Snappers to be rock solid ....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that toro might be worth saving. it doesn't even look that old based on the tires. heck if the engines work and the electric starts work on both machines it would likely fetch $100 per engine or maybe more if the machines don't have any major issues.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Grab 'em and see... you can always return 'em.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Grab 'em and see... you can always return 'em.


that's the hesitation, its hard to return them once you go through the effort to transport them, clean them up a little, get 'em started, see parts value, etc!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you don't have to return the whole things. could always part them out and return anything that doesn't sell.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Grab 'em and see... you can always return 'em.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> you don't have to return the whole things. could always part them out and return anything that doesn't sell.


but what parts (besides the obvious ones!)? many of these (sometimes obsolete) parts have value to someone out there. knobs and handles and carbs and fuel tanks, etc. if space allows, better idea may be to clean these things up, check running condition, then advertise as a working parts machine, then sell piece by piece.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you have the space to store then while parting them out go for it. i am personally limited space wise so i am limited on what i part out and scrap what i can't sell or don't keep.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

definetely grab both, especially that poor little toro! those little small frame toros are surprisingly well built and pack a punch and grab that snapper too, even if the machine is jink its another 8hp tecumseh which keep getting rarer and rarer


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ok, snowblower pushers. Grabbed the toro this morning. Dump guy says there is a blower behind the tv dumpster somebody had hidden. He says take it away! I take a look, another snapper in maybe much better condition. An 824. Unloaded the toro and came back to get the snapper. Really dirty, but has a service tag in it. We will see.

might just grab the older tecumseh engine ifc the other snapper.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

After a 10 minute wash. Both look solid. I’m sure there will be some issues. Toro has a mild bucket wall inward bend.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Snapper broken wire?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that wire is likely for a light. looks a bit long but definitely on the correct side. looks good. at least that snapper looks like it has newer tires compared to the other one. the other older snapper that you didn't grab could be good for parts for the one you brought home but if the engines are good those are worth decent money on their own.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great scores again from your amazing free snow blower "store".

Looks like those 3 machines have sat in the back of a garage or shop for some time based on the surface grime on them. Some $ to be made either selling them complete as non runners, investing some time and a few bucks to see if you can get them operational or even parting them out.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Buckets


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Dang Snappers. pull the engine, scrap the rest.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Quick update. Toro recoil rope did not retract with a full pull. Hasn’t started yet with electric. Oil was below dipstick, so topped up. Hand bent the bent auger side.

snapper doing pretty good. More cleaning. Changed plug and very black oil. Haven’t opened the belly, but all speeds work well. Works best at half choke though. Stalls out at full open.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Dang Snappers. pull the engine, scrap the rest.


What does that mean?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Toro night go back after salvaging any useful items. Suggestions?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what makes you want to return it? i would say take the tires if they come off. also if the engine or electric start work they may be worth salvaging. might be worth hitting it with some quick start just to hear it run if it won't start with what is in the fuel system. there is a good chance the carb will need clean anyways.

sounds like the snapper may need a carb cleaning or maybe some tuning if it has the adjustable main jt to get it running with the choke off.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Final dump stop. Saw this with the Honda engine. Grabbed it. Poorly maintained, but started right up, moves well. Weirdly, both handlebars snapped at the bottom 😒


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

too bad you didn't live closer. i likely got the parts needed to fix that mower. realistically you just need to replace the bottom section which you can likely get off another machine. just have to measure the width to hopefully fine one that is very similar in width. the width of the bars and size of the holes at the bottom are about the only difference i have come accross when working on a machine and mixing and matching handles.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> too bad you didn't live closer. i likely got the parts needed to fix that mower. realistically you just need to replace the bottom section which you can likely get off another machine. just have to measure the width to hopefully fine one that is very similar in width. the width of the bars and size of the holes at the bottom are about the only difference i have come accross when working on a machine and mixing and matching handles.


no, its too bad YOU don't live closer! thx for the offer. i wasn't even going to touch it, being October and too many side projects. but, saw the golden engine...

anyway, engine ran pretty well. oil is black, old grass clogging the undercarriage, broken handles, missing fuel cap, dirty spark plug. maybe i will fix it before fall is over, or just store it.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

back to blowers! relocated the old snapper. one tire came off a rim. the body looks pretty sturdy (thicker steel). couldn't start the engine because the fuel line was cracked, and the old shut off was frozen. drained my fuel, and will probably dismount the engine and park the carcass outside for the winter.

the new snapper is in pretty good shape. one concern though; i had someone look at the augers while i engaged the lever, and apparently the augers did not turn. checked the belts, and they are intact. so, not sure what the cause is.

i manually raised the auger bracket while running and the engine stalled. opened up the belly, here is a pic.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Whoever had it didn't waste a lot of grease on it.
Everything looks dry.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Whoever had it didn't waste a lot of grease on it.
> Everything looks dry.


i agree. i washed out the interior, but the grease was not "fresh". not sure this has anything to do with the augers not responding.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Blown auger gear box?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If something is not rust welded or broke, then I would surmise the gearbox as well.

I am working on an older 824 as well, and it works fine, actually in great shape, excluding some surface rust .... Everything shifts and operates as it should, even all the bushings and bearings are good .... I just have to get spark back in the original engine, which I already pulled off to work on ... And of course clean the fuel , etc.... I already have a spare carb for it.

I really like the quality of these older Snappers .... As nice as the older JD almost.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

That 824 is a nice machine when running right


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> Blown auger gear box?


Hope not. I don’t see any evidence if external damage. We’ll see.


CarlB said:


> That 824 is a nice machine when running right


yeah, it seems ready to go after a good lube and figuring out the auger issue. gonna work on that this week, probably open the gear case front panel and take a look. maybe just a dry case. both augers had non-shear pin bolts (not good), pulled one and greased and spun the auger. other bolt is stuck and needs lubing. the transmission case looks robust, hopefully the gears are good.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> that wire is likely for a light. looks a bit long but definitely on the correct side. looks good. at least that snapper looks like it has newer tires compared to the other one. the other older snapper that you didn't grab could be good for parts for the one you brought home but if the engines are good those are worth decent money on their own.


might be a light wire. online manual says 26 and 30 inch machines came with lights. maybe the 24 was pre-wired.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Popped open the gearbox face cap. Lots if lube, looks ok from here. Impeller moves.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If the impeller rotates, but the augers don't, that indicates an issue in the gear box most likely.

That view from the end cap won't show you the condition of the gears, you will have to remove the auger assembly from the bucket and then the augers and open up the side plate of the gear box.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> If the impeller rotates, but the augers don't, that indicates an issue in the gear box most likely.
> 
> That view from the end cap won't show you the condition of the gears, you will have to remove the auger assembly from the bucket and then the augers and open up the side plate of the gear box.


right. just wanted to see if there was visible damage. still working on one auger bolt.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Snapper update: called local power equipment shop because there is a service tag on the machine. was told it was serviced there in 2011 (full service). gonna get the print out. better perhaps, i tilted the machine backwards, and rotated the impeller by hand. the augers moved with it. so perhaps the gears are ok. there is something wrong in the transfer of power to the impeller. might have to split the machine and see.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> what makes you want to return it? i would say take the tires if they come off. also if the engine or electric start work they may be worth salvaging. might be worth hitting it with some quick start just to hear it run if it won't start with what is in the fuel system. there is a good chance the carb will need clean anyways.
> 
> sounds like the snapper may need a carb cleaning or maybe some tuning if it has the adjustable main jt to get it running with the choke off.


well, too many partially completed projects. heading towards bad weather season, and most of my workspace is outside. it fired up once, blew out some nest fluff, and hasn't started since. and that was a start, but not a run. the back of the chassis paint is completely peeled away, leaving a rust wall. haven't bothered opening up the belly yet; probably mouse nests. the recoil needs help. if i ever got it running well, it is probably a $100 blower. too small for me, and i have too many larger blowers already.

i don't mind stripping off valuable/important parts and tossing them in a box though.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

auger gearbox confirmation: in the service position, removed belly pan, did more cleaning and lubing. spun the auger pulley by hand, and again saw the augers moving. so gearbox is a go! just need to figure out the disconnect.

also, wondering if the original tecumseh branded carburetor would be adjustable? haven't taken the heater box off yet.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If it is the original carb, it should be adjustable


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Also picked up the service paper for the snapper that occurred on 1/11. Oddly, the main complaint was it wasn’t throwing snow (auger/impeller?). They must have fixed it, and did install a belt. Maybe the belt is slack?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, what was the charge for their labor on that bill ?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

parts and labor $226, including pick and delivery.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow ..... That's a good reason for people to maintain their machines ....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Wow ..... That's a good reason for people to maintain their machines ....


right, and that was 2011.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ok, i have checked the auger belt again. engaged, there is still some softness. so i think the problem is just the belt. is there a superior belt maker? 

like to get this machine in good shape fast, so i can restart the other dump pick Ariens 824 which has languished since late spring. one little annoying part missing there is the metal dashboard ring that the chute bar passes through. dealer order only?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I get the Kevlar, or other corded power rated .... I order from ORB (off road belts)


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> that wire is likely for a light. looks a bit long but definitely on the correct side. looks good. at least that snapper looks like it has newer tires compared to the other one. the other older snapper that you didn't grab could be good for parts for the one you brought home but if the engines are good those are worth decent money on their own.


About the wire, I remembered I have a light on my donor Ariens 824 which might be transferable to the snapper.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Interestingly, the belt part numbers are different depending on Briggs or Tecumseh engines. Wonder what the difference is, and whether the current belts are correct.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> Wonder what the difference is


I'd wager the cranks output shaft is a tad higher/lower on one or the other, or different dia pulleys.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What sledman said .... I agree.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

interesting, so searching for belt part numbers by model kick out the briggs numbers, the engine though is a tecumseh, so maybe the belts are slightly different. i'll have to investigate before purchasing. maybe the shop in 2011 put on the incorrect auger belt.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

... "If you want something done right, do it yourself"

Just saying that some person working on a machine could certainly have put on a wrong belt, maybe one he had in stock?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> "If you want something done right, do it yourself"


Absolutely, I concur!  Words to live by. Doing so gives a person not only a feeling of accomplishment, but also the confidence of knowing it's going to work the way it's supposed to (if not better than it did before).

I should also add, doing so helps keep me sharp...


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> ... "If you want something done right, do it yourself"
> 
> Just saying that some person working on a machine could certainly have put on a wrong belt, maybe one he had in stock?


What also caught my attention was when I called in the service tag, the blower was listed as a Toro (red!)


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe the tag use to be on the little Toro you found with it?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> Maybe the tag use to be on the little Toro you found with it?
> [/QUO





Ziggy65 said:


> Maybe the tag use to be on the little Toro you found with it?


i don't think so. and this machine was in another part of the dump. checking the service record, the auger belt was the correct one for a tecumseh engine, which is good to know.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> i don't think so. and this machine was in another part of the dump. checking the service record, the auger belt was the correct one for a tecumseh engine, which is good to know.


I went to the town dump with some branches and thought about your thread.
I drove over to the metal, no blowers and the guy says he hardly ever sees one.
They did have an old electric Craftsman edger from the 60's that looked like it went thru WW2. I left it.
But from now on whenever I go down there I am going to look.

Thanks.......just what I need, MORE JUNK!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .... I don't even look anymore when I bring brush on my trailer to my town recycle/brush location .... Too tempting and I have no room ....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> Lol .... I don't even look anymore when I bring brush on my trailer to my town recycle/brush location .... Too tempting and I have no room ....


But you never know, just might find Gold one day. 


Hmmmm, The edger looked like this one, from the 50's. It didn't have the guard.
But I left it, I never use an edger anyway.
And I have enough junk right now.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> But you never know, just might find Gold one day.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, The edger looked like this one, from the 50's. It didn't have the guard.
> ...


Yikes, I’ll stick to my dump (here is my free edger, runs excellent)!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Snapper update: took the headlamp from my donor ariens 824 and installed it on the Snapper using the pre-existing light wire. Works.

couldn't knock out a "shear bolt" on one auger. tried and tried. finally got out the drill and put a whole in the shank. then stuck in a punch and kept whacking. good news, it worked. bad news, that auger is "frozen (the other was sticky, but not frozen). so, lubed it the best i could. i'll try heat later, but might just take the suggestion of shops and run it without the bolt and see if it frees up. i never eat things with the bucket, and don't feel like tearing the bucket apart only to not succeed in freeing the auger (been there).

also, with the bolt gone, the augers/impeller are now spinning with the lever depressed!? halloween magic? not sure what happened, but will test later with bolts. still like to put on new belts, but not imperative.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

And now rotating the inventory and finally revisiting the spring dump pic Ariens 824.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Decided to experiment and order two highly rated adjustable carbs off Amazon for the snapper and Ariens 824. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Scored this old Craftsman for free a couple of days ago, guy said it needed a new carb. I put gas in it and the sucker fired right up, cleaned out the carb anyway just a little junk in the bowl. Lubed it all up and ready for a resale.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Free blower in South Portland, ME: 9HP Snowblower for Free in South Portland, ME | Finds — Nextdoor


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Link goes to spam?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Link goes to spam?


Works legit for me.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

UPDATE: received two $10 Amazon ordered carbs the other day. Changed them out on the Ariens and Snapper 824s. Went well. Carbs were surprising high quality-appearing (nice fit and finish). They are adjustable, and have bowl drains.

I feel both blowers run better now, though still 20 year old engines. Free Snapper almost ready for snow testing. Ariens needs auger pulley adjustment, and chute assembly (more on that later).

Btw, the brand I bought through Amazon was named AUTOKAY.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

most of the time they are pretty decent carbs for the cost. i bought a aftermarket adjustable carb for a blower last month and i got it running ok with the original carb but ran noticeably better with the adjustable carb after it was tuned in.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I finally rebuilt one of the non-adjustable carbs to run perfect on a Cub Cadet I just got, no more surging.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Auger1 said:


> I finally rebuilt one of the non-adjustable carbs to run perfect on a Cub Cadet I just got, no more surging.


Like to detail your rebuild?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> Like to detail your rebuild?


New needle, gaskets and soaking everything in the carb cleaner I have for 30 minutes. I then blow everything out with 150psi air take my race car pins and clean the idle jet and main jet. On this carb I noticed the float was too high so I reset it to spec, fired the machine up and after a few minutes of hunting it ran perfect and starts on the 1st pull every time today.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use aftermarket all the time .... I'll refurbish it I have time and feel like playing around, but I'm running out of gasket material ... Have to pick up some more.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is not really much to a rebuild. just most of the time a rebuild kit costs as much as one of the aftermarket carbs so it usually makes more sense to just replace the carb. like i said they can sometimes be cleaned and made to run good but sometimes they can run a bit better with a adjustable carb.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, I have opened carbs and said ...nope, this ain't happening .... Ordered a new one, after market. Way to cruddy for me to waste my time.

Others are just smelly and clean up fine .... Others have bad floats, bad o rings, needles, gaskets, etc....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> nope, this ain't happening


I like those ones, pull my stool up to the bench and have at it. Oddly I find it somewhat relaxing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have found so many crudded ones usually pitted beyond a good cleaning, with other damaged items .... If I can clean them, I will .... Or just shelve it with the others and wait till I have enough when I am bored to rebuild some .... Lol, I thought I would have more time retired, but not so ....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Lol, I thought I would have more time retired, but not so ....


Aint that the truth! I cant figure it out either, makes me wonder *how *the heck I got stuff done before.


----------

